# fbq 2496 what else(not cables)



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

Big time newbie here so please go easy on me.
:dontknow:I've got bfd and plx2402 amp that I bought several months ago.We are building a house so I have just been buying a little along the way.Well we are very close to moving in and I'm wanting to put the finishing touches on my equipt.What else do I need?spl?soundcard hook up(whats this for)?Do I just hook up one channel on the bfd comming from the lfe on my rec.As you can see I am a total novice though not dumb I am alittle slow sometimes and still learning my way around the computer.I have spent so much time on the web mainly this site and avs that it has almost caused me to sleep with rover a time or 2.Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do I just hook up one channel on the bfd comming from the lfe on my rec


You will need to connect the FBQ between the receiver LFE output and subwoofer. 

One channel of the FBQ is used. Start off with the FBQ in BYPASS mode to ensure it's all hooked up right, and so the filters are disengaged. 

The cables between the receiver and FBQ and also between FBQ and sub will be RCA to 1/4" TS phono, or you can use simple RCA cables with adapters at the FBQ such as this one from Radio SHack.

Once you have the FBQ hooked up and working you can then use your computer with Room EQ Wizard software and an SPL meter to test the room and get filter suggestions to enter into the FBQ. The purpose here is to smooth the subwoofer response of any resonant peaks that occur at the general listening position. You don't need to get it perfectly smooth.

The REW HELP files are quite good.

Below is a hookup diagram of the FBQ/BFD in place and the PC hookup for testing your room.

Do your testing with mains speakers disconnected (with only the sub on) when creating the filters and equalizing the sub. Then add the mains once the eq is complete to get a look at how they blend with the sub.










brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi brucek, 

That diagram implies that one might use a "Y" splitter between the PC audio out and the receiver aux in. Should a "Y" splitter be used to connect the single output from the PC right channel to both the left and right receiver aux inputs at once, or is that meant to show that the audio out from the PC can be connected to either the right or left channels, not both at once?


Tim
:drive:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should a "Y" splitter be used to connect the single output from the PC right channel to both the left and right receiver aux inputs at once


Yep, then you can have both mains playing at once with the sub (when required)....

brucek


----------



## bis (Oct 8, 2007)

so I don't need a mic.Thats great thats one last thing I have to buy.Thanks so much and sorry for the question that I'm sure many others have asked.I'm still weeks away from moving in so I'm trying to get everything I need till then.


----------

